# Loft design



## jobocs82 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this. I currently have 4 roller pigeons. (2 pair) I'm needing to build them a better loft where they can breed and produce more. Would a 2'x4' loft be big enough? 

I'm also going to add a 5'x10'x6' kennel on one side that I'm going to use to give them some exercise room.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I wouldn't know so I'm no help but I've been looking at this thread for ideas. Might be helpful to you too. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/post-your-lofts-here-48720.html?highlight=Show+lofts


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jobocs82 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this. I currently have 4 roller pigeons. (2 pair) I'm needing to build them a better loft where they can breed and produce more. Would a 2'x4' loft be big enough?
> 
> I'm also going to add a 5'x10'x6' kennel on one side that I'm going to use to give them some exercise room.



At 2 sq. ft. of floor space which should be the minimum, a space 2X4 would only be large enough for the 4 birds. Doesn't matter about the aviary size. That doesn't give you room for breeding.


----------

